# 10G Low-tech Tank: Protrusion



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yet another new scape for my trusty ten gallon tank. It took about twenty minutes to put it all together, and even though I would've liked a higher slope in the back-left (I'm currently out of Aqua Soil), I think the scape looks good. A black background will likely be added. Besides that, I think the scape is finished.

*Fauna*:
Nerites
RCS
Red Ramshorns

*Flora*:
Anubias nana petite
Fissidens fontanus
Mini micro sword
Needle Leaf Java Fern

*Ferts*:
Excel
Adjusted EI

*Lighting*:
2x 20w CFL spirals

*Plant Layout*:
The Fissidens is attached to plastic twisty ties to hold it in place. Once it grows in, the ties will be hidden. Anubias nana petite and Java Fern in the back, Fissidens in the crevices between the rocks (middle), and mini micro sword in the front. I still have a golfball of Fissidens leftover, as can be seen in the pictures.


*Pictures - 12-28-10*:
Water is cloudy, though I hope to clear the water by this weekend.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Tank looks great. Your shrimp look to be insanely active swimmers....


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

GitMoe said:


> Tank looks great. Your shrimp look to be insanely active swimmers....


Thanks. The water parameters are likely off balance causing the shrimp to stress out. In a few days they'll calm down.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I can actually say I really like this layout. I am not a typical fan of the iwagumi look, but you actually make me believe this tank could be found in nature.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> I can actually say I really like this layout. I am not a typical fan of the iwagumi look, but you actually make me believe this tank could be found in nature.





Cottagewitch said:


> Love it!


Thanks gals. :smile:

12-29-10:
I did a 100% WC today and, for now, the annoying cloudy dust has been eliminated. I think the cause of the cloudiness is my filter so I am going to leave it off for the day and see how things progress.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Really loving the rocks now that the water has cleared up.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Really loving the rocks now that the water has cleared up.


The rocks have some nice textures and colors that should really pop with the black background.

And, as it so happens, the water became cloudy a few hours after taking the pictures. Since there was no disturbance in the water, I imagine I am dealing with an organic bloom rather than mere AS dust. A bloom that seemingly lasts indefinitely as I've been battling it for many months, as you already know.  

Water parameters have been fine in my last scape so I am unsure what is causing it. The only time I managed to get rid of it was when I used some API carbon or new Purigen. I currently have neither, so I placed an order for both a few minutes ago.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Any updates? pics?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> Any updates? pics?


I added belem and DIY CO2 a few days ago. Otherwise no changes. No pictures as I cannot remove the cloudiness even with fresh carbon and Purigen. I imagine UV would work but I'm not paying that much.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> I added belem and DIY CO2 a few days ago. Otherwise no changes. No pictures as I cannot remove the cloudiness even with fresh carbon and Purigen. I imagine UV would work but I'm not paying that much.


Yeah I was about to ask about the belem because I remember reading your post on the swap and shop. lol. 

I added some carbon to my 60p and its working wonders. My water is pretty clear now, kinda...At least my water isnt super yellow when I wake up. lol


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> Yeah I was about to ask about the belem because I remember reading your post on the swap and shop. lol.
> 
> I added some carbon to my 60p and its working wonders. My water is pretty clear now, kinda...At least my water isnt super yellow when I wake up. lol


Heh, I wish I only had tannins than whatever it is that I have now. At least the plants don't seem to mind.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Any updates? Its been over 2 month since your last pictures.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> Any updates? Its been over 2 month since your last pictures.


Fissidens is fluffy and the carpet is getting full. Cloudiness still exists but perhaps it has lessened in intensity. 

My camera already has trouble photographing aquariums that have clear water, so taking any worthwhile shots of this tank will have to wait until the water clears.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

3-19-11:
Haven't done a WC in a month. Water has been pretty clear, at least compared to what it was, for the past week.

I removed the Java Fern since they never do well for me with Excel. I'm not sure what to add back in that corner.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow! This turned out nice. I bet you spend hours in front of it!!!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

chad320 said:


> Wow! This turned out nice. I bet you spend hours in front of it!!!


Thanks. Due to a lack of free time, I haven't been able enjoy it or any of my other tanks, which is also why I stopped doing WC. :smile:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Beautiful tank


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> Beautiful tank


Thanks. I'm very pleased with the mini micro sword. The E. belem hasn't spread/grown much but the sword, as can be seen, has become a full carpet. I'm not sure why there isn't a high demand for it.

Did you give your Mini S to your GF or did you end up selling it? Your Mini M looks great. Have fun with the UG.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I actually like it as is. I wouldn't add a thing to the tank. The mini micro sword is great. I am with you, I don't know why more people don't use it.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with sewingalot as I wouldn't change anything either. It is definitely inspirational. I have a 10 gallon I am getting ready to rescape.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful...and yes that mini micro sword looks great. Where did you get it?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> I actually like it as is. I wouldn't add a thing to the tank. The mini micro sword is great. I am with you, I don't know why more people don't use it.





lnstevens said:


> I agree with sewingalot as I wouldn't change anything either. It is definitely inspirational. I have a 10 gallon I am getting ready to rescape.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk





Chaos_Being said:


> Beautiful...and yes that mini micro sword looks great. Where did you get it?


Thanks everyone. I got the mini micro sword from Minsc (fellow TPT member).


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> Thanks. I'm very pleased with the mini micro sword. The E. belem hasn't spread/grown much but the sword, as can be seen, has become a full carpet. I'm not sure why there isn't a high demand for it.
> 
> Did you give your Mini S to your GF or did you end up selling it? Your Mini M looks great. Have fun with the UG.


I gave the Mini S to my bro. The Ug is growing really slow in the Mini M. If you need any UG in a month or so, let me know. I have some growing in a spare 2.5 gallon tank. Free, of course.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> I gave the Mini S to my bro. The Ug is growing really slow in the Mini M. If you need any UG in a month or so, let me know. I have some growing in a spare 2.5 gallon tank. Free, of course.


I'd likely end up accidentally killing the UG. That's probably why I stick to easy-to-keep plants.

3-26-11:
New pictures, complete with random floating Blyxa japonica bushes.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

Mmmm shrimp....


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

boltp777 said:


> Mmmm shrimp....


No eating the shrimp!

4-4-11:
I should probably do a WC soon. Been about two months now.

The water is still quite clear. It is actually better than what is shown in the pictures.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That tank is so nice! I can't believe you haven't done a water change in two months and it looks that fantastic. Looks like you spent hours getting it ready for the pictures.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> That tank is so nice! I can't believe you haven't done a water change in two months and it looks that fantastic. Looks like you spent hours getting it ready for the pictures.


I like my tanks to be maintenance free. I don't think I've even touched this tank since the last WC except to add/remove the floating Blyxa plants I was giving away.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

awesome tank!


----------



## ireland (Jun 8, 2010)

WOW, what an amazing tank. I started a 10 gallon myself and was debating on which carpeting plant to go with. I thought I already settle with DHG, but I think I am convenience that i should start looking for some mini micro sword. Thank you.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> awesome tank!


Thanks nonconductive.



ireland said:


> WOW, what an amazing tank. I started a 10 gallon myself and was debating on which carpeting plant to go with. I thought I already settle with DHG, but I think I am convenience that i should start looking for some mini micro sword. Thank you.


Thanks. Next to MM, it is my favorite carpeting plant.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> I like my tanks to be maintenance free. I don't think I've even touched this tank since the last WC except to add/remove the floating Blyxa plants I was giving away.


Can't say I blame you there. I'm moving in that same direction. My favorite tank was the one I just did top offs.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

5-7-11:










FTS:


----------



## Chucker (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely. One thought - have you thought about moving the drop checker? It's a little distracting.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm really loving this tank man, I like the way those Fissidens look among the rocks.


----------



## geraltas (Jan 4, 2011)

please, tell us about gravel, about substrate.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Chucker said:


> Lovely. One thought - have you thought about moving the drop checker? It's a little distracting.


That is a good idea. I'll go do that next week.



VincentK said:


> I'm really loving this tank man, I like the way those Fissidens look among the rocks.


Thanks.



geraltas said:


> please, tell us about gravel, about substrate.


Substrate is ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia I. I added some osmocote capsules in the beginning.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Breathtaking. Simply wonderful. I so love this tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

This is a beautiful tank. The only thing that I can say is that the snails ate kinda distracting, have you thought about getting an assassin snail in there?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Breathtaking. Simply wonderful. I so love this tank.


Thanks. Would be nice if my camera could take a decent picture of the tank.



Geniusdudekiran said:


> This is a beautiful tank. The only thing that I can say is that the snails ate kinda distracting, have you thought about getting an assassin snail in there?


I like the snails so they are staying. :tongue:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You take very good pictures. Just look around at some of the others to see that you are up in the top ranks of picture taking skills. :thumbsup:

Ack! Being told to get rid of your prized snails! NO WAY.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> You take very good pictures. Just look around at some of the others to see that you are up in the top ranks of picture taking skills. :thumbsup:


You're too kind. :icon_redf

5-31-11:
I got around to doing the first WC in months. :smile:

I wonder how many RCS are in this tank.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm going to steal all of your Mini Microsword when you aren't home.:icon_mrgr

The tank looks fantastic:thumbsup: I'm jealous...


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> I'm going to steal all of your Mini Microsword when you aren't home.:icon_mrgr
> 
> The tank looks fantastic:thumbsup: I'm jealous...


That reminds me, it is probably getting close to selling time for the mini micro sword. What sucks is that after I sell it, I'll have to replant and I hate doing that.

Any updates on your tanks?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> That reminds me, it is probably getting close to selling time for the mini micro sword. What sucks is that after I sell it, I'll have to replant and I hate doing that.
> 
> Any updates on your tanks?


Just a little growth here and there..nothing picture worthy.:icon_frow


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> Just a little growth here and there..nothing picture worthy.:icon_frow


Have your CRS babies grown up? Looking to unload some?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That looks fantastic. I say you have 5 billion baby shrimp in there.  I want some of that microsword now. It's fantastic.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

How much are you looking to buy?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

6-4-11:
Water is finally clear. :smile:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Fantastic! I want more pictures, it's been over a month.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Fantastic! I want more pictures, it's been over a month.


 
i agree. thats a sweet looking lawn.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks. I sold some of the mini sword and the tank is now cloudy/hazy due to this. I may have to disassemble the scape to fix this issue as I'm guessing it is the AS.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Are you going to put it back together as is or try something new?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Are you going to put it back together as is or try something new?


 Same as I do not have many scaping supplies so I just reuse what I have on hand. That is if I decide to try to fix the issue. Plants are growing fine so I don't mind all that much.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you think it is possible the haze will go away if you just leave it alone and give it time?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Do you think it is possible the haze will go away if you just leave it alone and give it time?


 Took a long while to go away last time.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I was thinking it was you that had a problem with the 10 gallon and haziness. Thought about floaters to help suck it up?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> I was thinking it was you that had a problem with the 10 gallon and haziness. Thought about floaters to help suck it up?


 Already have floaters. Also tried UV. I think the AS just needs to be cleaned via siphoning but that cannot be done unless I tear the scape down.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I figured you've covered your basics.  Just pretend the haziness is a fog coming over the meadow. LOL. I still bet the tank looks fabulous.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

What camera are you using?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Fishly said:


> What camera are you using?


 My old and dependable Canon A630.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I decided to tear it down. I'm not going to have time to do so in the near future so it was either now or wait at least five months.

I might just put my 7.5G cube in its place and decommission the 10G. I'll have to see what I can do scape-wise. If I do this, the biggest issue would be having to leave out a lot of my plants.

Wish me luck.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck! How is the moss carpet doing? Any signs of life?


----------

